# Stand Up Paddleboards



## Etype (May 14, 2015)

Any of you dudes use them?

I used to have a long board and surfed every weekend when I was in the 82nd- it's something I'd like to get back into.

The SUP thing interests me because I could paddle around on the lakes and ponds here, and use it at the beach when the surf isn't big enough for a long board.  I'm also not 170 pounds anymore, my 210 frame is pushing the limits for even the biggest long boards (unless the waves are legit).


----------



## TLDR20 (May 14, 2015)

I do it whenever I can. I don't own one though. I used to all the time when I lived in SD.


----------



## amorris127289 (May 14, 2015)

They are big where I am from (pretty much Eglin AFB). My parents picked a SUP from the base yard sale not long ago for 50 dollars, not to bad of a deal.  But my dad is 250#, has had multiple knee surgeries from sports and has no problem using it. All their friends go out once a week and paddle around the bay. I have one rigged so I can fish off of it and am looking into building a light so I can gig flounder off of it. I use it for an active recovery day.


----------



## amorris127289 (May 14, 2015)

amorris127289 said:


> They are big where I am from (pretty much Eglin AFB). My parents picked a SUP from the base yard sale not long ago for 50 dollars, not to bad of a deal.  But my dad is 250#, has had multiple knee surgeries from sports and has no problem using it. All their friends go out once a week and paddle around the bay. I have one rigged so I can fish off of it and am looking into building a light so I can gig flounder off of it. I use it for an active recovery day.


My grammar was beyond terrible in that last post, I was giving my two year old a bath and did not proof read what I typed.


----------



## Etype (May 15, 2015)

@amorris127289 
Do you fish off of an inflatable or a rigid? Does it have deck rigging?

Thanks.


----------



## 8654Maine (May 15, 2015)

Etype, My M-I-L bought one to use for family gatherings.  It is one of the more popular gear, in addition to kayaking.

I've used it on lakes and bays around Cape Cod.

It is a great way to toodle around and a great exercise.  

I wasn't worried about balance or tipping.

I'll go out for about 1-3 hours so I wear sun screen.

Windy condition makes it more fun.

It is a big board so make sure you also get appropriate car carrier and straps.

It was about $1000, but I'm sure you can get ones much cheaper.


----------



## amorris127289 (May 15, 2015)

Etype said:


> @amorris127289
> Do you fish off of an inflatable or a rigid? Does it have deck rigging?
> 
> Thanks.


None of ours are inflatable, I am assuming that would help out if you decided to fish off of it. I have never used an inflatable SUP to be honest. I have a 10.5' Flood model from BOTE. Both of our boards have deck rigging and I have a tackle rack when I do fish off of it.


----------



## Etype (May 16, 2015)

Thanks dudes, I'm pretty convinced that I need one.


----------

